# Is Good Quality Toilet Paper



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

wasted on r soles

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Still better than glossy magazine pages 8) 

tony


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

when i was a kid!!!!!!!11
Newspaper on a nail


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Mirror :lol: :lol: 


dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Educating ones R's eh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello Magazine........best thing that could happen to most so called celebs.
Careful though as you could end halfway up yer back before the natural brake (staples) stop you !!!!


----------

